# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Marketingu

## Vote For Pedro

Pra 1 jave u botua libri "22 Ligjet e Pandryshueshme te Marketingut."  Liber shume praktik dhe interesant:
 
Ja c'thot gazeta Korrieri per librin. 
Ja edhe gazeta Biznesi se c'thot per kete liber

----------


## Eros26

Marketingu eshte nje fushe e gjere dhe e bukur, ku ka shume hapesire per te diskutuar.
Nese e shifni me interes mund te sillni informacione apo dhe thjesht tituj librash qe mund t'ia sygjerojme njeri-tjetrit.
Gjithkush mund te diskutoj per teknika dhe menyra te ndryshme marketimi te produkteve apo sherbimeve, shembuj te kompanive te medha shqiptare apo te huaja.
Megjithese ne Shqiperi tregu nuk eshte ende i maturuar dhe kompanite ne pergjithesi nuk ia dine tamam rendesine marketingut, gjithsesi nuk do jete e larget dita qe do kene nevoje dhe per keto sherbime dhe nuk do e perkufizojne marketingun thjesht me reklamen.

Si per fillim po ju sugjeroj te lexoni "22 ligje te pandryshueshme te marketingut", te cilin mund ta gjeni ne librarite e Tiranes. 
Eshte nje liber me kopertinen e Donald Trumpit.
Libri tregon se c'ndodh sot ne bizneset e niveleve te ndryshme, se si funksionojne keto ligje ne kompanite e sotme dhe shume strategji merketingu.

----------


## Eros26

*"Eshte me mire te jesh i pari se sa me miri!*
Problemi kryesor ne marketing eshte te krijosh nje kategori (p.sh. dhenia e nje lloji prodhimi apo sherbimi), qe te jesh i pari ne treg.
Ky eshte ligji i  lidershipit. Eshte me mire te jesh i pari sesa me i miri. Eshte me e lehte te hysh ne mendje, pastaj te perpiqesh ta bindesh klientin se ajo qe ti ofron eshte me cilesore se ajo e paraardhesit.
Per ta konkretizuar le ti bejme vetes 2 pyetje:
Cili eshte Universiteti i Pare qe eshte hapur ne Amerike?
Fare thjesht mund ta gjesh duke zevendesuar fjalen i pare me lider dhe pjesa me e madhe do thoshin Harwardi.
Po Universiteti i dyte kush eshte?
Shume te pakte jane ata qe e dine se Universiteti i Dyte e ka emrin Kolegji i William and Mary
Ligji i lidershipit gjen zbatim tek kategorite "e renda" si automabilat dhe kompjuterat ashtu dhe tek "te lehtat" si kolegjet dhe birrat.
Jeep ishte automjeti i pare i tipit Fuoristarde, Acura ishte makina e pare luksoze japoneze, IBM prodhoi i pari kompjuterin, Sun Microsoft ishte i pari ne kompjuterat per industri. 
Jeep, Acura, IBM dhe Sun jane marka udheheqese.
Mikrobuzi i pare ne USA u prodhua nga Chrysler. Kjo kompani zoteron 10% te tregut te autoveturave dhe 50% te tregut te mikrobuzeve.
Pra cila eshte esenca e marketingut te makinave: te prodhosh makinat me te mira apo te jesh i pari ne treg?
Nje arsye pse marka e pare ka tendenca te vazhdoje te udheheqe tregun eshte se emri i saj kthehet ne nocion perdorimi te perditshem. Xerox ishte e para qe prodhoi nje makine fotokopjimi. emri i saj eshte sinonim i fjales kopjim. Njerezit qendrojne perpara makinave te prodhuara nga Ricoh, Sharp, kodak dhe pyesin "Si ta kseroks kete material?
Apo me mire po e konkretizoje me Shqiperine. Psh gjithkujt mund t'i kete ndodhur qe ka hyre ne lokal dhe ne vend qe te kerkoj nje Leng frutash thote direkt me sill nje Amita. Dhe mgjse ne lokal nuk ka leng te markes Amita, kamarieri i sjell leng frutash. Kjo ndodh, sepse Amita ishte marka e pare e lengjeve te frutave qe hyri ne tregun Shqiptar dhe ne ate e kemi njehesuar ne te foluren e perditshme me lengun e frutave.

Ka shembuj te tjere persa i perkte ligjit te pare te lidershipit, por per mungese kohe nga te gjitha palet, si une qe i shkruaj dhe ju qe mund t'i lexoni po i jap fund zhvillimit te metejshme te ketij ligji.

----------


## Eros26

*Nese nuk arrin te jesh i pari ne nje kategori, krijo nje kategori tjeter ku mund te jesh i pari.*

Le ta konkretizojme me disa pyetje:
Cili eshte njeriu i pare qe fluturoi i vetem mbi Oqeanin Atlantik?
Pergjigja eshte Çarls Lindberg

Cili eshte njeriu i dyte?
Pergjigja nuk eshte e lehte, mgjse behet fjale per Bert Hinklerin

Cili eshte njeriu i trete qe kaloi Atlantikun i vetem?
E treta eshte Amelia Erhart. Ne fakt kjo pyetje eshte pak me e lehte. Po ta mendosh me holle, pyetja shtrohet: Amelia njihet si personi i trete qe ka kapercyer Atlantikun apo si gruaja e pare qe e ka bere kete gje?

Dege: boroughs, Control Data, General Electric, Honeywell, NCR, RCA, Sperry, te gjitha kato se bashku morren nofken "Borebardha dhe 7 xhuxhet". Po kush nga "xhuxhet u shnderrua ne nje kompani me 126.000 punetore dhe te ardhura prej 14 miliarde dollaresh? Asnje prej tyre qe permendem me lart.
Kompania me e suksesshme gjate viteve '70 dhe '80 pas IBM ishte Digital Equipment Corporation (DEC).
IBM ishte i pari qe u rendit ne fushen e kompjuterave, DEC u radhit e para ne fushen e mikrokompjuterave.
Shume kompani te tjera kompjuterash u bene te famshme duke ndjekur parimin e thjeshte: nese nuk je i pari ne nje kategori, ktijo nje tjeter ku mund te jesh i pari.
Tandem ishte kompjuteri i pare gabimtolerues dhe u kthye ne nje biznes prej 1.9 miliard dollaresh.Stratus hyri ne kete fushe me mikrokompjuterin e pare gabimtolerues dhe u shnderrua ne nje biznes 500 milion dollaresh.
Nganjehere mund te shnderrosh nje kompani te renuar ne te suksesshme duke krijuar nje kategori te re. Commodore ishte thjesht nje kompani tjeter kompjuterash personal, deri kur arriti te poziciononte produktin e saj Amiga si nje kompjuter per perpunim mediash dixhitale. Amiga u kthye ne nje biznes me te ardhura prej 500 milion dollaresh ne vit.

vazhdon

----------


## jeton26

Eros26,
           e vleresoj vullnetin tuaj per te shkruar pjese te librit "22 ligjet e panryshueshme te marketingut", por mua me duket me me vend te diskutojme per gjendjen e pergjithshme te elementeve te markteingut miks ne Shqiperi, si funksionojne ato. LIbi qe ju citoni eshte me te vertete shume i arrire dhe e kam lexuar me shume qef. 
Ajo qe me irriton me shume per momentin eshte menyra e krijimit te reklamave, sepse keto na bien me shume ne sy. Ketu po qe ja vlen te diskutojme per keto elemente.
Mua per shembull me irritojne shume ato reklamat e birrave Norga, Stela, Tirana qe na nxjerrin ne reklama ato fabrikat e tyre, e mua me duket sikur duan te hapin barkun e tyre e te na thojne "ja sa shume kemi arritur ne", edhe pse burimi i parave nuk dihet.
Kaq per kesaj here. Do kthehem perseri.

----------


## Eros26

> Mua per shembull me irritojne shume ato reklamat e birrave Norga, Stela, Tirana qe na nxjerrin ne reklama ato fabrikat e tyre, e mua me duket sikur duan te hapin barkun e tyre e te na thojne "ja sa shume kemi arritur ne", edhe pse burimi i parave nuk dihet.
> Kaq per kesaj here. Do kthehem perseri.


Pak rendesi ka t'i hysh muhabetit se nga i kane gjetur kompanite kapitalet qe kane ngritur biznesin e tyre. Kjo s'me shqeteson aspak, sepse dihet qe dhe ne bizneset nderkombetare, kapitalet s'jane vene kurdohere me pune te paster.
Ajo qe me shqeteson mua eshte sikurse e thate dhe ju niveli i dobet i prodhimit te reklames.
Duke pare qe nuk ekzistojne ende studio profesionale te prodhimit te reklamave, ku ideuesi i reklames te mos jete nje IT,  atehere do presesh akoma me shume reklama idiote, si ato qe permendet ju me larte.
Tjetra e thashe dhe me larte, ne postimin e pare, drejtuesit e bizneseve ende nuk ja dine rendesine marketingut. Punesojne me fal per shprehjen, dashnoren si drejtoreshe marketingu (qe me siguri s'ka arsimin perkates) dhe eshte ajo qe me pas merr vendimet se sa do shpenzoje per prodhimin e reklames, sa here do e trensmetoje ne X televizion apo Y radio. Kuptohet merr eskluzivitetin per prodhimin apo per transmetimin e reklames, ai qe i ofron me shume perqindje drejtoreshes.
Keshtu behet marketingu ketu i dashur.
Tjetra vete administratoret e kompanive e konsiderojne te shtrenjte prodhimin e nje reklame fjala vjen 5.000 EU dhe pse dihet qe ata s'e kane per gje nje shume te tille, sepse harxhojne 10 fishin e tyre vetem per qejf ne muaj.
Pak rendesi kane keto, sepse gjithkush e di fare mire se ku i pikon catia, por doja te thosha qe te mbash nje studio te mirefillte profesionale per prodhimin e reklamave vizive, ku ideusi ka vendin e vet, regjisori ka vendin e vet dhe IT ka vendin e vet, aktoret po ashtu, eshte teper e pamundur me keto cmime qe ofron tregu i reklamave.
Bota teston 3-4 versione reklamash per pritshmerine nga publiku dhe perzgjedh njeren, dhe kompania paguan per te katerta ato. Ndersa ketu njeren qe eshte me e lira, merr aprovimin menjehere, packa se eshte pacavurre reklame.

Flasim prape, ok?

----------


## jeton26

Nuk mendoj se do ja vlente qe nje ndermarrje shqiptare te krijoje departament te vecante te prodhimit te reklamave ne kushtet qe jane. Une di per shembull qe jane nja 3 studio profesionale per publicitetin: Comport, nje e Top Channel dhe nje e Agna group. Problemi i reklamave shqiptare eshte ne faktin, sic e thate edhe ju, e mungeses se nje marketeri te afte te arrije te vleresoje rolin qe do te luaj nje reklame e prodhuar nga keto studio. Kam pasur rastin te flas me njerin nga keto studio qe me tha "I kam bere nje reklame koti nje kompanie sepse nuk mbajne ere fare nga kjo fushe". 
Me kete prirje keto ndermarrjet tona nuk do ta kene mundesine te behen konkurruese ne nivel rajonal, e aq me pak me larg.
shendet

----------


## R2T

> Eros26,
>            e vleresoj vullnetin tuaj per te shkruar pjese te librit "22 ligjet e panryshueshme te marketingut", por mua me duket me me vend te diskutojme per gjendjen e pergjithshme te elementeve te markteingut miks ne Shqiperi, si funksionojne ato. LIbi qe ju citoni eshte me te vertete shume i arrire dhe e kam lexuar me shume qef. 
> Ajo qe me irriton me shume per momentin eshte menyra e krijimit te reklamave, sepse keto na bien me shume ne sy. Ketu po qe ja vlen te diskutojme per keto elemente.
> Mua per shembull me irritojne shume ato reklamat e birrave Norga, Stela, Tirana qe na nxjerrin ne reklama ato fabrikat e tyre, e mua me duket sikur duan te hapin barkun e tyre e te na thojne "ja sa shume kemi arritur ne", edhe pse burimi i parave nuk dihet.
> Kaq per kesaj here. Do kthehem perseri.



Cilesia e reklames varet nga ajo qe permendi me perpara Erosi "Mosha ose Maturia e Tregut". Tregu Shqiptar eshte ne embrion po keshtu dhe konsumatori Shqiptar. Vemendja e ketij konsumatori terhiqet shume lehte dhe me nje reklame mediokre, pa asnje vlere artistike. Kjo sepse konsumatori nuk perballet cdo dite me qindra mijra reklama qe luftojne njera tjetren per vemendjen e tij. Ndersa nje konsumator Europian/Amerikan perballet cdo dite jashte (pankartat neper mure, revistat, reklamat neper autobuze e deri tek balonat me ajer) dhe brenda ne shtepi (Tv, radio, internet, gazeta, revista) me nje mori te jashtezakonshme reklamash qe luftojne njera tjetren per ate 3 sekondesh perqendrim te konsumatorit. Keshtu reklamuesit duhet te jene gjithmone e me produktiv e dinak, duhet te sjellin material unik e terheqes e deri diku humoristik apo guximtar te shkoje aty ku nuk ka shkuar asnje reklame para saj. 
Gjithe efikasiteti i reklames varet nga sa kohe i kushton publiku. Publiku Shqiptar as nuk pret dhe as nuk do e vleresoje nje reklame qe shkon me larg se te tjerat. Kufiri i talentit te reklamave eshte deri ne ate pike, nuk eshte e nevojshme per reklamuesin te shkoje me larg per sa kohe reklama e kryen funksionin. Me sa duket ato reklama kane kryer me se miri funksionin e tyre sepse ti ua permende te gjithave emrat. Qellimi i reklames mbaron me formimin e nje emri ne trurin tend, me vendosjen e atij emri ne kujtesen tende. Nuk eshte e thene qe reklama te jete e bukur apo terheqese, mjafton te percjelli mesazhin dhe te te informoje per produktin. Kete me sa duket keto reklama e  kane kryer me se miri..

----------


## Eros26

> Qellimi i reklames mbaron me formimin e nje emri ne trurin tend, me vendosjen e atij emri ne kujtesen tende. Nuk eshte e thene qe reklama te jete e bukur apo terheqese, mjafton te percjelli mesazhin dhe te te informoje per produktin. Kete me sa duket keto reklama e  kane kryer me se miri..


S'besoj se ky eshte qellimi i reklames. Reklama duhet te nxise shitjet, ta kthej nje blerje ne nje riblerje. 
Vertete mund te forcohet brandi kur fiksohet ne mendje, por reklama nuk duhet te prodhoj efekte negative tek konsumatori, si ne rastin e permendur. Ne vend qe te gjeneroj shitje, ajo kthehet ne nje boomerang. 
Besoj se keto kompani e kane kaluar fazen e pare te hyrjes ne treg (per me teper Birra Tirana), ku mund te aplikosh keto forma reklame informuese.
Per mendimin tim duhet te kalojne ne nje faze tjeter, ku te targetojne konsumatorin e synuar, ku perseri mund te shtoj se ata dhe po te perpiqen me marketing te fuqishem, nuk mund te shkojne me teper se "birra familjare". Imazhi i tyre eshte krijuar perfundimisht ne mendjen e konsumatorit.
Me pak fjale targeti i tyre mbeten njerezit me te ardhura te uleta (qe dhe per shume kohe do te jete shumica dermuese e popullsise). Meqenese targeti dihet, mundohu te krijosh reklama terheqese per te perthithur sa me shume pjese nga ky treg (qe per fat te mire zoterohet ne % te madhe nga kompanite vendase).

----------


## R2T

> S'besoj se ky eshte qellimi i reklames. Reklama duhet te nxise shitjet, ta kthej nje blerje ne nje riblerje. 
> Vertete mund te forcohet brandi kur fiksohet ne mendje, por reklama nuk duhet te prodhoj efekte negative tek konsumatori, si ne rastin e permendur. Ne vend qe te gjeneroj shitje, ajo kthehet ne nje boomerang. 
> Besoj se keto kompani e kane kaluar fazen e pare te hyrjes ne treg (per me teper Birra Tirana), ku mund te aplikosh keto forma reklame informuese.


S'e paske kuptuar fare reklamen eros. Te pakta jane reklamat qe te ngrene ty ne ate moment nga divani e te bejne te shkosh te blesh produktin qe reklamohet. Reklama eshte informacion, percjell mesazh, qellimi kryesor eshte te te nguliti NJE EMER ne tru ne radhe te pare, dhe pastaj ndonje eveniment perkates (si ulje cmimi, amballazh i ri etj etj). Cdo reklame qe te mbetet ne tru eshte pozitive, dhe nese mesazhi i saj te duket negativ. Kur duhet te zgjedhi midis nje produkti qe nuk njef fare dhe nje produkti qe ka degjuar nepermjet nej reklame mediokre, konsumatori gjithmone do zgjedhi produktin qe njef.
Reklama rit shitjet duke shperndare informacionin e produktit tek klienti dhe duke e bere ate te vetedijshem per produktin qe shet. Sesi shperndahet ky informacion ka pak rendesi. Rendesi ka vetem qe mesazhi te percillet. Ne biznes duhet te dish nuk ka asnjehere REKLAME NEGATIVE. Sa here qe permendet emri i kompanise/produktit tend eshte dicka pozitive per ty.

----------


## Prototype

Bahhhh gjeja qe urrej me shume "rreklamat" ..ktu tek un te detyrojne me zor te blesh , ore po nuk dua ta blej u thua , me zor ...pff edhe i thon demokraci pastaj lol

----------


## Eros26

> S'e paske kuptuar fare reklamen eros. Te pakta jane reklamat qe te ngrene ty ne ate moment nga divani e te bejne te shkosh te blesh produktin qe reklamohet. Reklama eshte informacion, percjell mesazh, qellimi kryesor eshte te te nguliti NJE EMER ne tru ne radhe te pare, dhe pastaj ndonje eveniment perkates (si ulje cmimi, amballazh i ri etj etj).


S'po te them se cfare arsimi kam mbaruar, por besoj se i kam njohurite e nevojshme per te bere nje vleresim te tille.
S'eshte e thene se cfare te ngulitet ne mendje, prodhon shitje. Duhet te percjellesh imazh zoteri. Pse e merr kete rast me nje marke qe e degjon nje here dhe me nje qe s'e ke degjuar fare. 
Kap 2 shembuj te tjere psh me birren Norga dhe po them "Peroni" (dhe s'po te them Amstel) qe ne Shqiperi s'ka pas reklame fare.
Ke do zgjidhje ti?
Apo me sakte ti ne reklame kap nje detaj qe ti nuk e suporton dot, psh diku ne sfond te kap syri nje person qe eshte duke kruajtur hunden. Ty cfare imazhi te percjelle kjo reklame? Do krijoje nje imazh pozitiv per marken qe neser te veje ta blije ate birre ne dyqan, apo nje efekt negativ?
Qellimi i reklames eshte qe te krijosh te konsumatori imazh pozitiv dhe ta tundosh qe ai te bej zgjedhjen tende.
Ti me fal nuk je ne xhungel qe s'ke pare asnje lloj marke birre dhe zgjodhe Stelen apo Norgen se birren e Poliçanit (po marre nje shembull banal), s'e paske pare reklame ne Televizor. Ti ne momentin qe vete te blesh birre je konsumator i nje marke birre qe te ofron 1, 2, 3 perfitime. Çeshtja eshte a ja vlen te ndryshosh marken e perhershme dhe te rrezikosh per nje blerje te re, sepse ti paske pare nje reklame te nje fare birre Stella qe kishte nje fabrike dhe gjithe ato shishe me birre tek reklama?
Nejse ka argumenat plot qe mund ta hedh poshte tezen tende, por per mungese kohe .... megjithate flasim prape.
Kalofsh mire.

----------


## jeton26

Djema,
           reklama luan 4 funksione kryesore te komunikimit ne konsumatoret e synuar, qe jane:
1. Terheqja
2. Rritja e interesit
3. Rritja e deshires
4. Nxitja e blerjes
KY eshte koncepti i njohur AIDA.
Kjo per sa i perket konsumit te produkteve te pergjithshme, nderkohe qe modelin ndryshon per produktet industriale.
Keshtu qe le te diskutojme me ndonje gje me interesante se sa funksioni i reklames, qe tashme dihet se cili eshte.
Faleminderit per mirekuptimin!

----------


## Eros26

Dhe per te shtuar dicka per informacion te pergjithshem, qe nje reklame te quhet e suksesshme apo "e madhe" duhet te plotesoj disa elemente.

1. Strategjia. Reklama duhet t'i drejtohet audiences se duhur, te udhehiqet nga objektivat e duhura, mesazhi duhet te flase per çeshtjen e duhur dhe te percillet ne median e duhur.
2. Krijimtaria. Reklamuesi e di se cfare kerkon nga nje reklame, por krijuesi duhet te dije ta thoje ne menyren e duhur.
3. Realizimi. Shprehja me e mire e krijimtarise nga ana vizive, perzgjedhja e akoreve te duhur etj.

----------


## jeton26

e pat reklamen e vajit Crystal? NJe goce me varese me kryq reklamen vajin ne nje supermarket. Kjo eshte te dergosh mesazhi se ky vaj eshte vetem per te krishteret. Ah sa te mete jane keta prodhuesit e reklamave ne Shqiperi

----------


## Eros26

> e pat reklamen e vajit Crystal? NJe goce me varese me kryq reklamen vajin ne nje supermarket. Kjo eshte te dergosh mesazhi se ky vaj eshte vetem per te krishteret. Ah sa te mete jane keta prodhuesit e reklamave ne Shqiperi


S'besoj se krijon efekt negativ tek e gjithe audienca mbajtja e kryqit nga ana e vajzes.
Ma do mendja tek besimtaret myslimane mund te krijoj kete lloj efekti, sepse te tjeret s'besoj se i kushtojne shume rendesi ketij detaji.
E lezetshme shume ajo reklama e gazetes Biznesi, me vjen teper funny, besoj se e ke pare Jeton? Nuk ndan dhe ti kete mendim?  :buzeqeshje:   :pa dhembe: 
Me gjithe mend qe eshte e arrire.

----------


## Eros26

Ervin Qafmolla - 21/04/2005

Sex business

Njeriu modern, fill pas shembjes së tabuve është dashuruar sërish me to dhe nuk ngurron ti përdorë për të joshur, apo edhe të joshet prej tyre. Dikur ishte një betejë morale. Sot është thjesht biznes 


Tiranë, ora 12:30, televizion publik  Mashkulli dhe femra bëjnë dashuri pa u ndalur, sekuenca nuk ndërpritet, asnjë detaj fizik nuk censurohet, ditën me diell, në filma ku prania e fëmijëve nuk është domosdoshmërisht e ndaluar. Këngë me mesazh seksual mbartin britma ekstaze në sfond dhe tekstet sugjerojnë eksplorimin e dashurisë fiziologjike, me përjashtim të atyre rasteve kur mesazhi është edhe më i papërpunuar. Protagonisti i një romani francez që shitet pa dallim moshe, në çdo librari të Tiranës, eksploron grafikisht çdo skutë të çdo varianti të mundshëm seksual. E kotë të sqarojmë se çdo faqe e tij e bën skandalin e romanit të para boom-it liberal në Britaninë diskrete, Dashnori i Lady Çambërlejn, të tingëllojë si A mos dëshironi edhe një tjetër filxhan çaj, i dashur? Edhe vetë autorët shqiptarë nuk kanë mbetur pas në këtë drejtim. Ndoshta për të skandalizuar gratë konservatore si ime më, pak vite të shkuara Aurel Plasari do të botonte romanin e parë në Shqipëri me një intensitet erotik të atij niveli. Shumë shpejt, të tjerë e ndoqën modën. Edhe Fjalori Erotik i prof. Edmond Tupes nuk bëri më pak bujë.
Shembja e tabuve
Jetojmë në kohë kur tabuja në aspektin moral ekziston vetëm si koncept muzeal. Konservatorëve, nëse ende ka të tillë, u ka mbetur veç të kafshojnë buzën me mllef  nëse guxojnë të flasin, nuk është çudi të përballen me krahasime që përfshijnë edhe vetë Bin Ladenin në kontekst.
Nëse hedhim pas krahëve moralin, në aspektin praktik është thjesht një tjetër mundësi e shkëlqyer për të bërë biznes. Dhe nuk po flasim për batutën bajate të zanatit më të vjetër, por për përdorimin e kësaj fabule për të shitur. Ende pa gdhirë mirë, në radio, në një nga ndërprerjet e radhës për ti lënë vend reklamës, dëgjojmë një zë bubullues të kumtojë se filan prezervativi i janë shtuar kokrra për më shumë kënaqësi. Skandal? Televizioni ofron mundësi edhe më revolucionare. Një vajzë e (zh)veshur në kufijtë që lejon censura e paramesnatës, mundësisht ish-miss, na sugjeron të blejmë një produkt që për dreq as nuk ka lidhje me seksin. Piktorët rreken kush më parë të prodhojë sa më shumë nudo, apo skena ndërveprimi, mundësisht të pasura me plan-detaje plot aksion. As këngëtaret nuk ngurrojnë ti shqiptojnë fjalët e këngëve përmes kafshimesh drithëruese në videoklipe, ku veshjet që mbajnë janë reduktuar në rripa lëkure e napa transparente, që do ta bënin të skuqej edhe Afërditën e mjeshtrave dekadentë të Rilindjes. Madje edhe artistët meshkuj kujdesen ti harrojnë këmishat zbërthyer edhe në dimër, për të ekspozuar hiret mashkullore. Vajza të reja plot shëndet prezantojnë lajmet e politikës, dhe të rinjtë në reklamat e telefonisë celulare gati sa nuk puthen. Edhe farmacitë nuk bëjnë përjashtim. Nxiton drejt tyre me hundët e bllokuara nga rrufa, dhe në pikun e epidemisë së gripit sheh të reklamuar mbi xham Viagra, medikament intelegjent! Shkurt, ngado të kthesh sytë gjen seks, të ekspozuar deri në pahir të spektatorëve. Edhe klientët jo veçanërisht të shkathët në zbërthimin e nënkuptimeve nuk janë harruar, duke ua skalitur fjalën Sex me shkronja të praruara mbi bluza e pantallona.
Seksi shet
Vetë media është e mbushur përplot me të. Skandalet seksuale shesin më shumë se çdo lajm tjetër, qofshin edhe të trilluara. Miset dhe modelet mbushin kopertinat e shumicës së revistave. Bleona Qerreti deklaron se ka përdorur joshjen seksuale (jo vetë seksin) për të arritur majat. Çiljeta ka hapur linjën e saj të komunikimit elektronik, ku edhe V.I.P.-a, pëshpëritet se janë klientë të rregullt.
Pa dyshim, reklamimi i produkteve të ndryshme përmes dëshmitarëve sexy siguron rritje shumë të lartë të klientëve. Edhe sipërmarrësit shqiptarë, ndonëse jo gjithmonë me vend, duket se kanë arritur ta kapin ritmin. Çiljeta Xhilaga përdor gjithë finesën dhe sharmin e saj për të treguar se edhe femrat e pashme mund të përdorin një lloj të caktuar nafte në makinën e tyre, dhe sigurisht ka nga ata meshkuj që nxitojnë të konsumojnë pikërisht atë karburant që përdor heroina e ëndrrave të tyre. Ish-misi Zajmina Vasjari ndoshta mund të mos shihet me interes të veçantë nga amvisat kur reklamon një markë vaji, por shanset janë të mira që kryefamiljarët meshkuj të zgjedhin pikërisht atë produkt kur bëjnë pazar të pashoqëruar nga bashkëshortet. Bullit, që në vetvete është një pije energjike për burra të vërtetë, duke qenë se mban edhe imazhin e Njeriut Vitruvian në logo, ka preferuar që në tregun shqiptar të përfaqësohet nga bjondja elegante Alketa Vejsiu. Ndërsa Valbona Selimllari duket se është bërë ambasadorja e përhershme e produkteve të AM Group te konsumatorët shqiptarë. Dhe po të pyesësh përreth, është një imazh i suksesshëm.
Nuk dihet ekzaktësisht kur ndodhi, por shumë kohë më parë, dikush zbuloi se përveçse shitet mirë, seksi edhe mund të shesë po aq mirë. Ndonëse me vonesë, pasojë e shkaqeve tashmë të njohura, mesazhi është kuptuar edhe në Shqipëri. Kundërmimet e frutit të ndaluar fryjnë në shtëpitë tona bashkë me flladin e demokracisë. Ne u pamë sy më sy, u skuqëm, ndoshta qeshëm, por në fund shkuam në dyqan dhe blemë. Por a jemi edhe vetë ne shqiptarët shumë të ndikueshëm nga mesazhet me përmbajtje seksuale. Mjafton të shohësh përreth. Një gjysmë shekulli asketizëm seksual  të paktën në planin publik  mund të jetë një shpjegim i arsyeshëm.
..................................................

*Ju si mendoni a kane efekt ne shitje, reklamat e ezagjeruara?*

----------


## rezi_Mynihut

Lexova tani fluturimthi Temen e hapur para disa muajsh nga Eros26,

*Marketingu*

i futa nje kerkim forumit me kete fjale kyce "marketing".

nga *400.000*  postime (~ 24.000 Tema)
rezultati ishte:
*67*

67 e kishin fjalen brenda por vetem nja 5 postime kishin te benin mirfilli me fjalen...
te pakten nga titulli.

vura re se Eros26 e filloji me zell, por nuk vazhdoji me tutje.
*Gjynah!*

Une nuk e njoh kete liber akoma, por nga Google gjeta ne shqip
listen e Ligjeve (22):
 kliko ketu per listen

me kete postim desha ta inkurajoj temehapesin te vazhdoj me komentimin e ligjeve.
Debati qe hapi R2T eshte interesant dhe keshtu mund te futemi ne detaje konkrete nga "jeta Shqiptare", vetem nuk ka vend per:
"une di, ti s ´di hic!"
"jo po ti s´merke vesh, se une i di te gjitha!"

Jane shume pak ata qe kane interes dhe bagazh per te tilla tema ne shqip.
Le te ndihmojme njeri-tjatrin ta qendisim dicka ne kete drejtim...

topin e kane shoket e tjere tani....

----------


## Eros26

Ok Rezi, po e marr une topin per momentin.
Faleminderit per inkurajimin dhe vleresim qe i bere temes.
Une e ndalova shtjellimin e metejshme te ligjeve per faktin se dikush e kish lexuar librin dhe s'e shihte me vend qe te shkruheshin perseri keto gjera ne Forum.
Per me teper dhe une mendova se mund te jete disi e padrejte te marresh material nga nje liber pa marre te drejten nga shtepia botuese qe ne kete rast eshte Ideart.
Gjithesesi une po i vazhdoj shkurtimisht ligjet, ne menyre qe kjo te merret si forme publiciteti per librin dhe mbase neser apo pasneser dikush te kujtohet ta blej kur ta shoh ne librari, sepse eshte nje liber qe ka nje fare vlere dhe s'do ishte keq qe gjithkush ta kish nje kopje ne biblioteken e tij personale.

Atehere vazhdojme me ligjin e kategorise ......

"Dell" perdori nje menyre tjeter per te qene i pari ne fushen e mbipopulluar te kompjuterave. Kopmania ishte e para qe filloi te merrte porosi me telefon dhe sot eshte nje superfuqi ne fushen e kompjuterave personale.
Kur krijon nje produkt te ri pyetja e pare qe duhet t'i besh vetes nuk eshte: " Ne cfare drejtimi ky produkt eshte me i mire se ai qe na konkuron?", por: " I pari ku?".
Me fjale te tjera ne cilen kategori renditet i pari ky produkt? Ky lloj mendimi shkon kunder atij klasik te marketingut, i cili bazohet kryesisht ne mbarevajtjen e markes: " Si t'i bej klientet potenciale te pelqejne marken time
?". Harroje marken. Mendo kategorite. Klientet vihen ne pozite kur behet fjale per marka, sepse bombardohen nga te gjitha anet me reklama marakash te ndryshme. Por ata jane me te ndjeshem kur behet fjale per kategori. Te gjithe jane te interesuar rreth gjerave te reja, pak jane te interesuar ne gjerat me te mira.
Kur je i pari ne nje kategori, promovo llojin e prodhimit, sepse nuk ke konkurence keshtu. DEC bindi klientet te blejne nje mikrokompjuter dhe jo nje kompjuter DEC. Ne kohet e hershme Hertz promovonte sherbim makinash me qera. Coca - Cola promovonte pije freskuese. Programet e marketingut te te dyja kopmanive ishin me te suksesshme atehere kur promovohej lloji i prodhimit e jo marka.

----------


## ChuChu

Ka dege marketingu ne UT?

----------

